# First Soil Test Results



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

I got the results of my first soil test. I've been having issues with my grass sort of yellowing since the end of last year. It turns out I'm crazy deficient in Potassium. I read that that can cause yellowing so maybe that will fix what I've been experiencing. The turf has also been a bit thin in the middle. I don't know if that has to do with potassium or not but I've fixed the watering and mowing and it gets full sun so I'm not sure what else to adjust.

Below are the results of my Waypoint soil test. You guys are so awesome to find all this stuff. I looked into doing a soil test locally since I'm in an Ag town but everything is geared toward large farms and it was going to cost $50+ for only 2 individual elements to be testing in my lawn. Waypoint was helpful, affordable, and perfect for someone like myself who is only getting started.



I know to buy sulfate of potash as a potassium supplement but I'm not sure how much to put out. Is their recommendation correct? It also said to put out limestone but I'm not sure their reasoning since my levels for everything else were fine and I don't really know what limestone does.

I was going to buy some FEature but it says my iron levels are fine. Is there any reason to put this on my lawn?

Any other recommendations based on the results would be very much appreciated. I feel like this gives me some direction but I'm not a pro at looking at this like some of you.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Your pH is at 7.0. This is the tipping point where iron is not as available to the roots. Foliar iron could help with that, but I think we should try something different

Let's try to push that pH lower with elemental sulfur. 5lb/ksqft now. How hot does Fresno stays in the winter?

I think you should use ammonium sulfate (21-0-0) for your nitrogen, again to help push that pH lower.

Yes, potassium sulfate (0-0-50) at 2lb/ksqft the months the grass is growing.

Their recommendations are right. Their recommending 0 lime for this lawn.

While it is low on potassium, it is not so low as to explain your yellow lawn. Lack of iron can explain it, but you do have iron and some should still be available to the roots. A foliar application of iron might be helpful at least once to rule out chloriosis. Have you ruled out fungus?


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

g-man said:


> Your pH is at 7.0. This is the tipping point where iron is not as available to the roots. Foliar iron could help with that, but I think we should try something different
> 
> Let's try to push that pH lower with elemental sulfur. 5lb/ksqft now. How hot does Fresno stays in the winter?
> 
> ...


Thanks for your response. Fresno has maybe a couple of nights where it dips down to freezing or a degree or two below freezing for an hour or two but that's it. It's normally in the 50's and 60's during the day.

Is the pH high at 7.0? I have 46-0-0 urea already in my shed. Can I just use that or should I buy the 21-0-0? The lawn isn't yellow yellow it's just not as green in the middle of my lawn compared to the edges. It's probably that contrast that makes me think it's yellow. It is thin in those areas compared to the edges. I did the soil test in the middle so the results of the soil test is for those areas. I don't have a fungus and right now it's still greening up so I don't know that the pictures will help describe what I was seeing at the end of last summer. What I did notice was that I have a ton of dead spots where it was thinner last year.







It's bermuda so it will recover and I'm going to start pushing the nitrogen but I want to correct whatever the issue was to begin with.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

pH of 8.3 would be high. 7.0 is the transition between acidic and alkaline. Only do the sulfur in the spring at 5lb/ksqft and let's see how it looks next year.

I don't know about Bermuda. I know it like nitrogen, so don't be afraid to feed it. Urea is neutral and you can use it. Still try to find the AS and use both.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

g-man said:


> pH of 8.3 would be high. 7.0 is the transition between acidic and alkaline. Only do the sulfur in the spring at 5lb/ksqft and let's see how it looks next year.
> 
> I don't know about Bermuda. I know it like nitrogen, so don't be afraid to feed it. Urea is neutral and you can use it. Still try to find the AS and use both.


Thanks! Is ammonia sulfate the sulfur you are referring to or is there something else I need to get? Where would I find it?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Ammonium sulfate (21-0-0) is a source of nitrogen. Feed stores, stores that sell to Farmers ot golf courses should have it.

Elemental sulfur is different. It can be found at garden centers or online.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

I got elemental sulfur and potash but I have a few questions.

Can I put it down at the same time?

Do they need to be watered in like nitrogen?

Will they burn the grass?

I just sanded and leveled last Friday and put 46-0-0 on top of the sand. Can I do the same with the sulfur and potash or should I wait until most of the sand is gone? Here's how much sand is left right now.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Yes you can place at the same time.

I would water it in or wait for a rain.

I would wait for the sand to move down and the grass not to be in stress.

These two products (elemental sulfur and potassium) are trying to improve your soil over time, but it is not an emergency. It can wait when the conditions are more optimal.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

@g-man Thanks!


----------

